# Decal



## vfauto (Mar 1, 2013)

I was following the (http://content.penturners.org/library/p ... _blank.pdf) instructions for decaling. The question I have is, after appling the CA I can still see the edge of the decal paper.What am i doing wrong? The blank is white corian and sanded to 600.Do I need to put ca on the corian first or should I finish it to a finner grit ?????

_________________
Thank You
Frank

http://www.vectric.com/forum/report.php?f=27&p=117336


----------



## plantman (Mar 1, 2013)

Frank; If you are applying a decal to wood, only use a single coat of thin CA to seal the wood. Sand smooth and apply the decal. Apply enough coats of thick CA until you can no longer feel the decal. Sand down until you remove all shiny spots. MM to 12,000 add polish and buff to a luster. Some decals are impossable to hide the edges, but if it feels smooth, you won't notice it as much. Jim S


----------



## vfauto (Mar 3, 2013)

*Here is a PIC*

Attached is a pic of the concern with arrows pointing it out. The picture makes other blemishes look worst than they are .the concern I have is seeing the edge of the clear decal paper.Any comments or help would be great.


----------



## hanau (Mar 3, 2013)

What type of decal paper are you using?
any Idea on how thick the decal it self is?
How many coats of finish are you putting on it?


----------



## vfauto (Mar 3, 2013)

hanau said:


> What type of decal paper are you using?
> any Idea on how thick the decal it self is?
> How many coats of finish are you putting on it?


I am not sure how thick the decal stock is.I tried no ca on turnned blank and then tried 2 coats of ca on blank sanded to 600 applied decal and put 6 or 8 coats.


----------



## hanau (Mar 3, 2013)

I looked at some pens I have around and I can not really see the decal.
Where did you buy the decal paper at?

I purchased mine from DecalPaper.com - Decals - Waterslide decal paper or inkjet,laser printers Alps & copiers
Looks like just the waterslide decal is .001 and while still on the paper as you get it it is .008


----------



## hanau (Mar 3, 2013)

i don't put any CA done just sand it.
The apply decal let it dry overnight
Then apply a light coat over the decal with out running lathe, then build up coats at slow speed.


----------



## firewhatfire (Mar 3, 2013)

cut the decal close to the edge of the print.  Cut as close as possible and that will help a good bit.  I usually go 10 coats over top of mine.


----------



## vfauto (Mar 3, 2013)

hanau said:


> I looked at some pens I have around and I can not really see the decal.
> Where did you buy the decal paper at?
> 
> I purchased mine from DecalPaper.com - Decals - Waterslide decal paper or inkjet,laser printers Alps & copiers
> Looks like just the waterslide decal is .001 and while still on the paper as you get it it is .008


That is what I bought.


----------



## hanau (Mar 3, 2013)

Sorry then don't know what else to recommend.e
Maybe after putting decal on use a wet towel and work around the edges to make sure that they adhere to the blank.


----------



## vanngo5d (Mar 3, 2013)

what kind of water did you use I found that will affect it. I only use distilled so there is no mineral content and make sure everything is clean  those edges can pick up dirt.
I always put 4 coats of med ca then MM polish


Don Vann


----------



## wouldentu2? (Mar 3, 2013)

Apply several coats of CA and bring it to a high shine. Then you can apply the decal and the decal edges will disappear.


----------

